# Fine particle dust collector for shop



## sexton62 (Jun 26, 2014)

For the shop I made up a water filter out of a 5 gal. bucket and a vac that fits on top of bucket. I found the idea on you tube, But the foam builds up in the bucket & goes through the motor what can be done to keep foam down. I'm going to eliminate the bucket motor & try hooking up to a regular vac. household type put another baffel on top of the collection bucket see if that helps 
If anyone out in router world have any thoughts to help I will listen 
THANK YOU Stephen


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard.....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A cheap box fan with an AC filter attached to the front will help a lot.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Stephen, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Stephen.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello Stephen, welcome to the forum.

Could you use a deeper bucket?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Stephen.

Vax sell a defoamer liquid for their Vax wet n dry vacuums because when used as a carpet cleaner, the cleaning liquid causes excess foam in the bucket. This reduces the maximum content as the foam makes the little ping-pong ball rise up faster until it blocks the suction.

Not sure if it would work in your situation but does defoam soapy water.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Stephen, I second Mike. I use a box (window) fan with a furnace filter in my 13' x 19' shop. I found that if I keep the door closed that the fan re circulates the air in kinda a vortex and clears the room of airborne particles in only minutes and even faster if left on all the time. the filter is on the intake side of the fan and I face the exhaust side against the wall. As far as your wet filter idea I have one thought...MOLD!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a link to a Forum thread that a pile of information http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/21825-index-dust-collection-solutions-comments.html and Kevin Brady had good information plus a good design or 2 on some shop made filtration 

Kevin Brady - DIY Dust Control Devices .... Basically a filter on the intake of a box fan but on steroids.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Stephen, I would like to see some images of your DIY water filter.

Rudi


----------



## sexton62 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Reply to filter fan*

:big_boss:I'm gonna get a filter today thats a great idea, But on the wet dry filter thats mainly for interior dry wall work. As you can imagine thats gotta be some of the finest dust in this world. The problem w/ the foam is the dust is inside the bubbles & goes out the exhaust as dust


----------



## sexton62 (Jun 26, 2014)

I've thought about that< I'm using a bucket motor a wet dry set up for a bucket, deeper bucket yea might help but the foam is abundant Maybe I'll put a lid on existing bucket & move wet dry motor to another bucket hen connect w/ hose I think that would make for a deeper bucket?? I found out through this forum they make defoamers for carpet cleaner wet dry ?? try that. One more thing this is for drywall dust gotta be the most finest dust in the world Thanks Stephen


----------



## sexton62 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm gonna give it a shot,cause I didn't mention that this is for drywall dust & the cost of filters 4 wet dry are 7.00 each


----------



## sexton62 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Reply to water-filter*










Murtu01 said:


> Hi Stephen, I would like to see some images of your DIY water filter.
> Helloot Rudi, this is the water-filter I made up from a plan I got off You Tube, I finally solved my foaming problem by jumping over a 2nd bucket kind of like 1 guy said larger bucket acts as the same call the filter bucket as shown in pics. as 2ndary bucket, the primary bucket mounts the bucket motor connected w/ a hose solved the problem of the foam entering the motor. Oh yea I almost forgot to mention that this operation is for drywall finishing @ occupied residence. Drywall dust has got to be the most finest dust on earth,finer than moon dust,OH YEA thats not of this earth LOL
> Thank you Stephen
> Rudi


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks a mil, simple and design and not too difficult to make - this really helps a lot.

Regards

Rudi


----------

